# ati treiber 8.10.19 [gelößt]

## mopar

hallo ich hab eine ati mobility radeon 9700 und habe bisher den treiber der version 8.8.25 benutzt. Nun habe ich den neuen 8.10.19 Treiber emerged und habe unter X keine 3d Beschleunigung mehr. Wenn ich fglrxinfo ausführe steht anstatt der Karte die Mesa3d adresse drin. Mit dem 8.8.25 Treiber habe ich 3d Unterstützung. Das seltsame ist nur das wenn ich den alten Treiber benutze ich bei glxgears extrem wenig Frames habe. Wenn ich den neuen mit glxgears benutze steigt die Framrate deutlich an obwohl ja eigentlich keine 3d unterstützung da sein sollte. 

Wiso wird der neue Treiber von X nicht erkannt ?

hat schon irgendjemand Erfahrung damit??

meine Xorg.conf habe ich mit fglrxconfig erstellt. Ist dabei vielleicht eine Nachbearbeitung erforderlich ?? Theorethisch könnte ich doch die alte weiter benutzen oder nicht??Last edited by mopar on Wed Mar 02, 2005 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du mal "opengl-update ati" probier?

----------

## mopar

ja hab ich gemacht hat keine wirkung gezeigt

----------

## flubber

Nachbearbeitung ist eigentlich keine Erforderlich, der kbd-Eintrag ist jetzt gefixt. Eventuell bei der maus nachsehen.

Sind aber ganauso Schrott wie die alten. Wenn man, wie ich, DVI nutzt.

Flubber

----------

## mopar

das komische ist ja aber das die karte beim alten treiber reibungslos erkannt wird und beim neuen nicht.

Wenn ich mit emerge ati-drivers die Version 8.8.25 emerge und danach opengl-update mache und x neu starte wird mir bei fglrxinfo die karte vollständig erkannt und ich habe 3d beschleunigung in X.

Wenn ich die neuen Treiber der Version 8.10.19 emerge und opengl-update mache wird die karte nicht mehr bei fglrxinfo erkannt und die 3d beschleunigung unter x ist weg wiso??

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo mopar

Ich hatte Anfangs auch Probleme mit den 8.10.19 Treibern. Dann habe ich den nachfolgenden Link gefunden und seither funktionieren die Treiber ohne Probleme.

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

Befolge doch davon einfach mal Section 1-3, vielleicht hilft es. Die Troubleshooting Section ist auch ganz hilfreich.

P.s. Ich habe die entsprechenden Kernel Treiber FIX kompiliert (also keine Module). Dafür musste ich in der xorg.conf Datei folgenden Befehl setzen:

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
```

Wer weiss, vielleicht hilft es...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## NightDragon

Seit blos vorsichtig, wenn ihr den externen verwendet.

Ich hab hier nen Sis 645DX Chipsatz und das Sis-Chipsatz AGP-Modul bringt ATI dazu sich aufzuhängen.

Deswegen verwende ich den internet AGPGART Treiber und der funktioniert wunderbar.

inkl. 3D (DRM, MTRR und co).

Schau am besten mal ins Howto (siehe Tipps und Tricks - hier im Forum ganz oben im Thread).

----------

## mopar

hat bis jetzt alles net viel gebracht 

wenn ich dmesg eingeb bekomm ich die meldung 

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

und fgl_glxgears

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)

  Serial number of failed request:  32

  Current serial number in output stream:  32

irgend ne idee ??

----------

## mopar

danke übrigens für die antworten

was ich nicht verstehe (ich weiß wir reden ja von ati  :Crying or Very sad:  ) ist das die alten wunderbar funktionieren und die neuen auf einmal nicht mehr

----------

## NightDragon

Okay... gib mir mal die Ausgabe von

lsmod und den Device Abschnitt der Grafikkarte aus der xorg.conf.

Was sagt glxinfo beim alten und beim neuen treiber?

und spuckt glxgears beim alten bzw, neuen was aus? also ne fehlermeldung oder ne komische meldung allgemein?

schau dir mal stückchen für stücken die Xorg.log in /var/log/ durch. aber alles. weil oft findet man dort den grund wieso es nicht geht. und das oftmals im klartext.

----------

## mopar

also fglrxinfo beim alten treiber sagt 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9700 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)

glxinfo beim alten treiber sagt 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9700 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,

    GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection,

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_shader,

    GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

fgl_glxgears beim alten spuckt gar nichts aus sondern funktioniert einfach und zählt die frames

fglrxinfo beim neuen treiber sagt 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)

glxinfo beim neuen sagt

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

fgl_glxgears beim neuen sagt

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)

  Serial number of failed request:  32

  Current serial number in output stream:  32

der Device Abschnitt der Graka in der xorg.conf

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

----------

## mopar

diese fehlermeldung mit dem neuen treiber hab ich in der Xlog Datei gefunden

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

----------

## NightDragon

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3) 

 

Kann man ruhig ignorieren, das hab ich hier auch.

Ändern sich was am LOG wenn du UseInternalAGPGART auf 1 stellst?

Hast du UseFastTLS mal auf 0 gestellt?

Was sagt lsmod?

Wo ladest Du deine Module?

----------

## fitzroy23

Hallo,

entschuldigt bitte die Zwischenfrage. Ich hoffe Sie ist leicht zu beantworten deswegen diese Treistigkeit. 

Hintergrund

1.Ich habe zurzeit kein Internet an meinem linux Rechner. Ich kann deshalb nicht die neuesten Packete aus dem Netz installieren

2.Auf dem Rechner ist gentoo 2004.3 frisch installiert. 

( X Version  6.8.0 )

3.Ich habe mir die Datei fglrx_.._8.10.19.1 runtergeladen.

Frage: Wie kann ich jetzt dafür sorgen das bei 

"emerge ati-drivers" 

diese Version genommen wird ?

( wohin kopieren ? welche emerge Optionen ? )

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Hinweis freuen.

Danke im Vorraus.

----------

## mopar

also an der log ändert sich nichts wenn ich den agpgart auf yes stelle

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

wenn ich UseFastTLS auf 0 stelle ebenfalls nicht

dann mal ne vielleicht blöde frage aber was ist diese Ismod ??

falls das in der xorg.conf steht muss ich das wohle leider übersehen haben deswegen post ich jetzt einfach mal die komplette xorg.conf

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 60 - 85

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

----------

## NightDragon

@ fitzroy23

Wie hast Du die Daten und vorallem wo hast Du sie dir runtergeladen?

auf einem Fremdsystem via emerge ati-drivers -f oder einafch nur den quellcode von wo anderst?

Falls du es mittels emerge gemacht hast, kopierst du die datei einafch nach /usr/portage/distfiles

@ mopar

Blöde Fragen gibts nicht  :Wink:  Man lernt ja so oder so nie aus und muss daher eh voft nachfragen.

Also es gibt da folgendes.

Module, wie Du sie ja schon kennst, werden verwendet um Geräte zum Arbeiten zu bekommen. Also als eine Art Treiber.

Diese werden im normalfall autoamtisch bei bedarf geladen, wenn das Gerät eingesteckt ist. Aber das haut oft nicht sauber hin.

Also gibts da 2 Dateien auf deinem System die die Module automatisch beim hochbooten laden, voraussgesetzt du hast sie dort eingetragen.

Diese Dateien heißen /etc/modules.autload.d/kernel-2.4 und kernel-2.6 Welche beim boot geladen wird und in Welche Du die Treiber eintragen musst, hängt von der verwendeten Kernel-Version ab.

mit

```
echo "Modulname" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X
```

 (X für 4 oder 6, je nach kernel) kannst du deinem system sagen es soll die Treiber laden.

Ein 

```
echo "fglrx" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X
```

 empfehle ich dir auf jedenfall. aber evetl schaust du ob er nicht schon drinnen steht.

das geht schnell und einfach mit

```
cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X
```

Okay. soweit so gut.

Der Hauptbefehl für Module nennt sich modprobe

Mit ihm kann man Module schnell und einfach laden.

Z. Bsp.: 

```
modprobe fglrx
```

 und mit 

```
modprobe -l
```

 kannst du dir eine Liste aller möglichen module anzeigen. mit 

```
modprobe -l | grep suchbegriff
```

 kannst du nach einem modul suchen. aber suche da immer nacht bergriffen wie "net" oder "acpi" oder "agp" oder "ati" usw... nicht nach grafik. Weil Grep in dieser Funktion wie ein filter arbeitet.

mit 

```
modprobe -r modulname
```

 kannst du ein modul wieder entladen.

Und NUN zu lsmod.

lsmod Zeigt dir an, welche Module aktuell geladen sind. Das ist dann angenehm, um zu prüfen obs geht.

Eine Mögliche und Häufige Vorgehnsweise ist das man mit modprobe ein Modul läd und dann mit lsmod überprüft obs läuft  :Smile: 

Alles klar?

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> dann mal ne vielleicht blöde frage aber was ist diese Ismod ?? 

 

Es heisst "lsmod", also mit "L" am anfang und es ist ein befehl den du in der Konsole eingeben kannst um dir alle geladenen Module anzeigen zu lassen.

----------

## fitzroy23

Danke das Du mir hilfst !

Also das ist so  :Smile: 

Ich hab die CD's  gentoo 2004.3 (universal live cd + package cd) von nem freund gezogen und gebrannt bekommen.

Und damit installiert (stage 3) - erstmal langsam anfange. Hab bisher nur etwas Erfahrung mit Suse und Debian gehabt.

Auf der Package CD ist xorg-x11 6.8.0 dabei, welches sich auch problemlos installieren liess. 

Nun wollte ich noch den zu meiner Radeon 9800 (pro) passenden Treiber installieren, sprich ati-drivers.

Die vorhandene ati-drivers Version 3.14 will aber logischerweise auch fglrx...3.1.4 installieren wenn ich ihn versuche zu emergen und er will dann auch auf x11 6.7 downgraden (welches sich aber nicht auf den CD's befindet).

Aber für x11 6.8.0 brauch man ja mindestens fglrx... Version 8.8.25 wie ich gelesen habe.

Die fglrx.. 8.10.9 hab ich gefunden als rpm(?). Aber ich kann nirgendwo den passenden ati-drivers ebuild finden.

----------

## fitzroy23

Nachtrag

Ich hab auch versucht das rpm einfach so zu installieren.

Also mit rpm2targz (oder so ähnlich) bearbeitet und dann mit tar entpackt.

Aber ich war unsicher ob es jetzt ausreichen würde einfach die entpackten Dateien an die entsprechende Stelle 

zu kopieren.

----------

## mopar

danke für die erklärung  :Smile: 

also das fglrx modul wurde beim booten noch nicht geladen das hab ich dann mit 

cho "fglrx" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

abgeändert

wenn ich nun mit dmesg nachschaue was sich bim booten so getan hat bekomm ich bei fglrx die meldung 

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

modprobe fglrx sagt mir 

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

und das sagt mir dann lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           29736  0

snd_ac97_codec         68560  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         7168  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20900  1 snd_mpu401_uart

ich habe halt um die neuesten treiber zu bekommen 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge  ati-drivers  

gemacht

weil wenn ich emerge ati-drivers mache bekomme ich ja nur die version 8.8.25 (die ja funktioniert)

----------

## mopar

das es an den kernel einstellungen liegt kann ja fast nicht sein da es ja mit dem alten treiber wunderbar funktioniert oder??

----------

## bbgermany

das symbol remap_pfn_range findest du auf jeden fall im agpgart modul. hast du ein modul passend für dein agp port ???

mach mal ne vollständige ausgabe von lsmod bitte.

----------

## mopar

das war eine vollständige ausgabe 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           29736  0

snd_ac97_codec         68560  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         7168  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20900  1 snd_mpu401_uart

----------

## bbgermany

dann wirst du wohl mal schnell agpgart support und für dein board/agp bridge den treiber kompilieren müssen.

meine ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> apollo linux # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

----------

## mopar

ich hab nen laptop wie bekomm ich des mit dem treiber raus welchen ich verwenden soll?

und dev/agpgart is bereits in den kernel kompiliert

als unterpunkt stehen dann da noch 

Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support               

 Intel i865 chipset support  

ebenso

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

und in diesem unterpunkt ati radeon

----------

## bbgermany

mach mal "lspci" (auch mit L) und poste den output.

----------

## mopar

das alles ist fest einkompilliert und nicht als modul

----------

## mopar

lspci

lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corp. 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corp. 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to AGP Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USBUHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USBUHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USBUHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

0000:02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8031

0000:02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8032

0000:02:06.3 Unknown mass storage controller: Texas Instruments: Unknown device 8033

----------

## bbgermany

versuch mal beides als modul, also agpgart und intel_agp (oder wie auch immer der bei dem Intel 852/855 agp controller heist).

ein ähnliches problem hatte ich auch auf meinem system. nachdem ich beides als modul hatte gings.

----------

## mopar

also ich hab des

dev/agpgart und

Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

Intel i865 chipset support 

als modul in den kernel kompilliert 

aber es geht immer noch nichts

----------

## bbgermany

was sagt die ausgabe von lsmod jetzt ???

vielleicht kannst du die ausgabe von "dmesg | less" auch mit anhängen.

----------

## mopar

lsmod sagt jetzt

Module                  Size  Used by

agpgart                28972  0

snd_intel8x0           29736  0

snd_ac97_codec         68560  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         7168  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20900  1 snd_mpu401_uart

----------

## bbgermany

du brauchst noch ein modul aus /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/kernel/drivers/char/agp

dort müssten sich 3 dateien befinden.

----------

## mopar

also es befinden sich diese drei dateien dort 

agpgart.ko  intel-agp.ko  intel-mch-agp.ko

welche müsste ich dann nehmen und wo müsste ich das eintragen

----------

## bbgermany

versuch mal "modprobe intel-mch-agp" 

dann schau mal mit "dmesg" nach ob ein agp-port gefunden wurde. wenn nicht versuchs nochmal mit dem normalen intel-agp. vorher aber "modprobe -r intel-mch-agp" machen.

am besten du postest mal den output von dmesg dann mal.

----------

## mopar

mt modprobe intel-mch-agp 

bekomm ich das hier bei dmesg

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c06c5000 soft=c06bd000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1498.775 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 511632k/523136k available (4166k kernel code, 11024k reserved, 1462k data,

 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2965.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=1482752)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 06

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 5851.86 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 6 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd782, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 6) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN1] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.2[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.3[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1109783891.107:0): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

radeonfb_pci_register BEGIN

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

radeonfb: probed SDR SGRAM 65536k videoram

radeonfb: mapped 16384k videoram

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=450.00 Mhz, System=210.00 MHz

1 chips in connector info

 - chip 1 has 2 connectors

  * connector 0 of type 2 (CRT) : 2300

Starting monitor auto detection...

radeonfb: I2C (port 1) ... found LVDS panel

radeonfb: I2C (port 2) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 3) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 2) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: I2C (port 3) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: QDS

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1280x800

BIOS provided panel power delay: 1000

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

ref_divider = 9

post_divider = 2

fbk_divider = 5c

Scanning BIOS table ...

 320 x 350

 320 x 400

 320 x 400

 320 x 480

 400 x 600

 512 x 384

 640 x 350

 640 x 400

 640 x 475

 640 x 480

 720 x 480

 720 x 576

 800 x 600

 848 x 480

 1024 x 768

 1280 x 800

Found panel in BIOS table:

  hblank: 128

  hOver_plus: 16

  hSync_width: 32

  vblank: 16

  vOver_plus: 4

  vSync_width: 4

  clock: 6890

Setting up default mode based on panel info

radeonfb: Power Management enabled for Mobility chipsets

hStart = 1296, hEnd = 1328, hTotal = 1408

vStart = 804, vEnd = 808, vTotal = 816

h_total_disp = 0x9f00af    hsync_strt_wid = 0x4050a

v_total_disp = 0x31f032f           vsync_strt_wid = 0x40323

pixclock = 14513

freq = 6890

lvds_gen_cntl: 003cffa1

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

radeonfb: ATI Radeon NP  SDR SGRAM 64 MB

radeonfb_pci_register END

kobject_register failed for radeonfb (-17)

 [<c033632d>] kobject_register+0x57/0x59

 [<c03c1222>] bus_add_driver+0x50/0xb1

 [<c0344148>] pci_register_driver+0x6c/0x94

 [<c0698fac>] radeonfb_old_init+0x46/0x53

 [<c0681901>] do_initcalls+0x28/0xb4

 [<c0100536>] init+0x8e/0x1d1

 [<c01004a8>] init+0x0/0x1d1

 [<c010428d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:56e3

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5751, set palette = c00c578b

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3010 3016 3054 3038 303c 305c 3000 3004 30b0 30b2 30b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=6553

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xd8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe1900000, size 16384k

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (53 C)

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 18

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

b44.c:v0.94 (May 4, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:c0:9f:4a:17:be

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: QSI DVDRW SDW-042, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.01.16

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SCSI Host driver 3.01.16

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.2[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d020a000-d020a7ff]  Max P

acket=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: Loaded AMDTP driver

ieee1394: Loaded CMP driver

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controll

er

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, pci mem e188a000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: fatal error

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HC died; cleaning up

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI C

ontroller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 6, io base 00001800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI C

ontroller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 6, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI C

ontroller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 6, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 U

TC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4087 buckets, 32696 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/project

s/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices:

GLAN MPCI T394 MDM0 USB1 USB2 USB3

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00c09f0000204776]

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 5241, last_flushed_trans_id 545679

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 2343677754086521, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 531

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49477 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

mit modprobe intel-agp bekomm ich folgendes 

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c06c5000 soft=c06bd000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1498.775 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 511632k/523136k available (4166k kernel code, 11024k reserved, 1462k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2965.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=1482752)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 06

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 5851.86 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 6 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd782, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 6) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN1] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.2[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.3[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1109783891.107:0): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

radeonfb_pci_register BEGIN

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

radeonfb: probed SDR SGRAM 65536k videoram

radeonfb: mapped 16384k videoram

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=450.00 Mhz, System=210.00 MHz

1 chips in connector info

 - chip 1 has 2 connectors

  * connector 0 of type 2 (CRT) : 2300

Starting monitor auto detection...

radeonfb: I2C (port 1) ... found LVDS panel

radeonfb: I2C (port 2) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 3) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 2) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

radeonfb: I2C (port 3) ... not found

radeonfb: I2C (port 4) ... not found

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

radeonfb: panel ID string: QDS

radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1280x800

BIOS provided panel power delay: 1000

radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

ref_divider = 9

post_divider = 2

fbk_divider = 5c

Scanning BIOS table ...

 320 x 350

 320 x 400

 320 x 400

 320 x 480

 400 x 600

 512 x 384

 640 x 350

 640 x 400

 640 x 475

 640 x 480

 720 x 480

 720 x 576

 800 x 600

 848 x 480

 1024 x 768

 1280 x 800

Found panel in BIOS table:

  hblank: 128

  hOver_plus: 16

  hSync_width: 32

  vblank: 16

  vOver_plus: 4

  vSync_width: 4

  clock: 6890

Setting up default mode based on panel info

radeonfb: Power Management enabled for Mobility chipsets

hStart = 1296, hEnd = 1328, hTotal = 1408

vStart = 804, vEnd = 808, vTotal = 816

h_total_disp = 0x9f00af    hsync_strt_wid = 0x4050a

v_total_disp = 0x31f032f           vsync_strt_wid = 0x40323

pixclock = 14513

freq = 6890

lvds_gen_cntl: 003cffa1

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

radeonfb: ATI Radeon NP  SDR SGRAM 64 MB

radeonfb_pci_register END

kobject_register failed for radeonfb (-17)

 [<c033632d>] kobject_register+0x57/0x59

 [<c03c1222>] bus_add_driver+0x50/0xb1

 [<c0344148>] pci_register_driver+0x6c/0x94

 [<c0698fac>] radeonfb_old_init+0x46/0x53

 [<c0681901>] do_initcalls+0x28/0xb4

 [<c0100536>] init+0x8e/0x1d1

 [<c01004a8>] init+0x0/0x1d1

 [<c010428d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:56e3

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5751, set palette = c00c578b

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3010 3016 3054 3038 303c 305c 3000 3004 30b0 30b2 30b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=6553

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xd8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe1900000, size 16384k

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (53 C)

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 18

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

b44.c:v0.94 (May 4, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:c0:9f:4a:17:be

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: QSI DVDRW SDW-042, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.01.16

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SCSI Host driver 3.01.16

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.2[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d020a000-d020a7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: Loaded AMDTP driver

ieee1394: Loaded CMP driver

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, pci mem e188a000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: fatal error

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HC died; cleaning up

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 6, io base 00001800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 6, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 6, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4087 buckets, 32696 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices:

GLAN MPCI T394 MDM0 USB1 USB2 USB3

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00c09f0000204776]

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 5241, last_flushed_trans_id 545679

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 2343677754086521, trans_id 0

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 531

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49477 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

drivers/usb/input/hid-input.c: event field not found

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855GM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 438M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

würd mal schätzen das das zweite besser ist oder?

----------

## bbgermany

ja der zweite ist besser. aber ich seh grad. nimm auf jeden fall den radeonfb raus, sonst funzt der fglrx treiber nicht !!!

und für deiner /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 den intel-agp ein, aber vor fglrx !!!

----------

## NightDragon

@ fitzroy23

Nein wenn du ein rpm2targz machst und dann entpackst, hast du den quellcode quasi... bzw. ein precompilierte version.

geh einfach ins verzeichnis. dort gibt es bei fast allen datein eine "README" oder "INSTALL".

In einer der beiden ist oft erklärt wie die Installation abläuft. 

Und das ist meist so:

mit cd verzeichnissname wo die daten hin entpackt wurden, wechseln und dann das:

```

./configure

make all

make install

```

Aber das je nach Quellcode und entwickler verschieden,. Also einfach in den beiliegenden Dateien nachlesen.

@mopar

Du kannst dich vielleicht noch erinnern, das man zuanfang der Gentoo-Installation mit "make menuconfig" die Kernel zusammengebaut hat.

Dort konnte man unter "Device Drivers" und dann unter "character devices" den AGPGART compilieren udn das passende AGP-Modul für deinen Chipsatz.

Aber das brauchst du in der Regel ALLS NICHT!.

Zumindest läuft meine ATI mobilitiy 9000 ohne super und verwendet mit der Option in der xorg.conf "UseInternetAGPGART" "yes" super.

Der Treiber kommt von Haus aus mit einem AGP-GART Treiber. Und dieser wird dann verwendet.

Unlogisch erscheitn mir dann, dass er bei dir nach einem Teil dannach sucht.

Normalerweise nimmt er den Quellcode deiner Kernel, pcikt sich das raus was er will und baut sich seinen "super-treiber" mit agp und co selbst.

Wie du gesehen hast wird bei dir Der treiber nicht geladen.

ich vermute als grund, das du eine andere Kernel im betrieb verwendest als dein "Quellcode-Symbol" hinzeigt.

wenn du in der konsole mal mit "cd /usr/src" in das Quellcode-Verzeichnis der Kernel gehst.

Kannst du dir dort mit "ls -l" anzeigen lassen was da alles drinn ist.

(alles L's nicht I's  :Wink:  )

Irgendwo wirst du dann das Symbol (eigentlich Symlink gennant) sehen.

das sollte auf die Version zeigen, die du im betrieb verwendest.

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```

ndragon linux # uname -r

2.6.10-gentoo-r6

```

D. d. ich verwende 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 beim booten.

Wenn ich jetzt in mein /usr/src verzeichnis guckt, dann steht dort das:

```

ndragon src # ls -l

insgesamt 5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   31 29. Jan 01:39 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 13. Jan 00:01 linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 29. Jan 01:37 linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312  2. Mär 17:15 linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  664 10. Jan 06:25 linux-2.6.10-r1

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 17. Dez 00:03 linux-2.6.9

```

Wie Du siehst zeigt das Symbol "linux" auf "/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6"

Das heißt er zeigt zur Geladenen Kernel auch auf den richtigen Quellcode.

Wenn linu auf einen anderen Quellcode zeigt wie Du die kernel verwendest, dann kanns zu solchen fehlern kommen, wie du siehst.

(Andere mögen mich korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege).

----------

## mopar

dieses radeonfb steht im kernel bei support for framebuffer devices oder??

dort hab ich halt mal 

ATI Radeon display support (Old driver)

ATI Radeon display support

einkompilliert

----------

## bbgermany

beides rausnehmen. wenn du frambuffer support haben willst nim am besten den vesafb oder vesafb-tng.

----------

## mopar

also bei ls -l in /usr/src

sieht es bei mir so aus

total 2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   30 Oct 31 15:41 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  664 Feb 13 10:40 linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 Mar  2 17:57 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  664 Jan  4 22:29 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r13

und dmesg sagt mir auch das ich diesen kernel beim booten verwende

dmesg

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (root@deep) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #12 SMP Wed Mar 2 17:57:19 UTC 2005

----------

## NightDragon

Die kannste auch beide komplett rausnehmen. Der Treiber braucht davon nichts.

Wenn du den Framebuffer trotzdem verwenden willst, verwende am besten vesafb-tng, aber nur wenns sein muss.

Bei manchen geht das gut (wie hier) bei anderen aber wieder nicht.

Ansonsten kann ich nur zustimmen. radeonfb ist gift fürs system  :Smile: 

----------

## mopar

@ bbgermany 

hab das alles mal gemacht was du gesagt hast aber nach dem reboot kommt

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855GM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 438M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

----------

## mopar

also funktionierts trotz allem noch nicht  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mopar

ebenso steht beim rebooten an der stelle an der die module nach der autoload datei geladen werden 

failed to load fglrx

----------

## bbgermany

nochmal bitte die ausgabe von dmesg

----------

## mopar

dmesg sagt nun

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACER                                  ) @ 0x000f62c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fee6205

ACPI: FADT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x1feebf2c

ACPI: HPET (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1feebfa0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1feebfd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 ACER   Kestrel  0x20020806 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0x0

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0F07

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c06b5000 soft=c06ad000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1499.294 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 511696k/523136k available (4119k kernel code, 10960k reserved, 1444k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2965.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=1482752)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 06

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 5851.95 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 6 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd782, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *6)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 6) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN1] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.2[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.3[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1109787474.4294965364:0): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:56e3

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5751, set palette = c00c578b

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3010 3016 3054 3038 303c 305c 3000 3004 30b0 30b2 30b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=6553

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (53 C)

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 18

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

b44.c:v0.94 (May 4, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:c0:9f:4a:17:be

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: QSI DVDRW SDW-042, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.01.16

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SCSI Host driver 3.01.16

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.2[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d020a000-d020a7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: Loaded AMDTP driver

ieee1394: Loaded CMP driver

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, pci mem e1884000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: fatal error

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HC died; cleaning up

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 6, io base 00001800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 6, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 6, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4087 buckets, 32696 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices:

GLAN MPCI T394 MDM0 USB1 USB2 USB3

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00c09f0000204776]

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 3623, last_flushed_trans_id 546185

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1006: found valid transaction start offset 3623, len 8 id545557

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 2345851007536679, trans_id 1

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 3623, len 8 mount_id 530

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1039: journal_read_trans skipping because 3623 is too old

ReiserFS: hda4: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 533

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855GM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 438M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49476 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 10 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

----------

## bbgermany

ok ich hab mal google zu dem thema befragt und es scheint ein problem mit kernel 2.6.9 zu sein. versuch doch einfach mal auf 2.6.10 upzudaten und danach nochmal "emerge ati-drivers" (am besten du kopierts deine .config aus /usr/src/linux nach /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo.r6 und rufst danach make auf).

----------

## mopar

ok es lag an dem 2.6.9 Kernel (wer denkt denn schon an so was)

jetzt funktioniert alles wunderbar 

an alle danke für eure hilfe  :Very Happy: 

----------

